# Hunting > Firearm Safety >  Hearing

## Dougie

After being a silly bugger in my younger days (still in my young days you are saying!) with target and bunny shooting and time spent playing soldiers, I have sustained some pretty serious hearing damage for someone my age. The damage is mostly in my right ear, naturally.

I vaguely remember a lecture early in my army career about hearing protection and the effects of sound on our hearing. The man explained to us that the ringing we get in our ears is in fact the small hairs 'dying' as a result of sound abuse. This past month I have noticed a lot of ear-ringing and from time to time have difficultly identifying where sounds are coming from (what direction) and even tonight not even hearing something my partner has heard quite clearly.

Does anyone else here suffer from hearing loss? What have you done about it? There are the obvious tactics to reduce the effects of loud sounds on our ears like ear muffs and plugs and just turning the radio down, but do you have any other ideas to protect your ears and prevent hearing loss? Sometimes the nature of our work means long exposure to medium level sounds that can actually damage our hearing in the same way that a loud event can in a small space of time.

Does anyone else get this horrible ringing? What about the hair dying thing - does this sound familiar? I also remember some myth (prove me wrong!) that the ringing you hear is the last time those hairs will 'hear' the frequency of that noise before they become completely useless.

I would be interest to hear your thoughts (pun not indended!) as sometimes hearing safety isn't something we naturally think about as firearms safety.

----------


## Neckshot

Wat?????????? speak up!!!! :Psmiley:

----------


## 7mmsaum

Bush hunting with a 308 and marriage has hammered the hearing in my left ear  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Bonecrusher

> Bush hunting with a 308 and marriage has hammered the hearing in my left ear


Yes marriage + two daughters = selective hearing matter of survival at times  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Dougie, I have had Tinitus a.k.a. "gunner ear" (the high frequency ringing in your ears) for at least the last three decades and have learned to ignore it even though it is there continuously. I attribute it entirely to noise exposure while in the army (rifles, machine guns, howitzers, thunder flashes, grenades, etc).  Interestingly, I had a hearing test just 4 months ago and apart from the Tinitus my hearing is in the normal range.

The bugger about that is now my missus knows that I am able to hear OK, she just accuses me of being an ignorant bastard.  I don't know about your time in the green machine but ear plugs/muffs were not provided when I was in.

----------


## Twoshotkill

I get a basic medical check for work every year (acc / osh related) and for some reason it always seems to be just after duck shooting open weekend.
I am always down in one ear... After a medical last week for raceing my hearing was fine....???
As far as i was told once your hearing is gone thats it..
Its got me buggered!
Best advice i can give you dougie is PREVENT further loss!

----------


## Dougie

We had plugs but didn't use them really...I usually tried to chuck one in my right ear during fire manouvers but there is always a lot of shouting and other shite going on that you need to hear! So the plugs didn't last long.

It's annoying for me as I used to have great hearing. I have very good eyesight which seems to make up for it. But still it is slightly embarassing when I can't quite recognise the direction in which someone is yelling from or even today I could not hear my dog barking only 100m away.

----------


## Neckshot

I prefere it wen my missus thinks im some kind of diffrent batsard/mungrel/pig .....becuase it means im doing nothing wrong.Its wen she thinks im ok or great thats when i wonder whats going on.Army fucks your ears/back/ ankles and any other thing it can dougie, for a grunt you come out with more than a couple of old or reacurring pains somewere hearing is just the start of it.Your sweet wait till you tip over thirty which by rushys veiw is still the puppy years :Grin:  and you wonder why your sore for some reason you cant figure out?????? then you think........... fuck surely it cant be from that little walk i just did 3 days ago.

----------


## Rushy

Ahh Neckshot if only I was thirty and knew what I know now.  Like the old adage says, "you have to be young and dumb before you can be old and wise"

----------


## Neckshot

I dont know if ill will make it to wise when im retired acc to my wife! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Spanners

I wear earmuffs over 80hrs a week while at work in 145+db
Tinnitus, yes - very much so, however hearing tests come back at 95% as its not a major frequency.
At a pub, some peoples voices I cant understand at all - and I dont mean when Phils pissed and slurring  :Have A Nice Day: 
Sounds like they are under water.
What I do find, is those that work in the same environment, I can hear clearly as their speech/tone avoids the tones that are an issue also.

Your brain can turn your ears off so to speak, when you're wearing muffs all the time, your ears arnt needed and your mind will ignore them - takes a week to come back properly when I get home.

There is a herbal brew from Europe which works and Ginseng apparently helps.
The brew was used by a friend that developed VERY bad Tinnitus from a side effect of some chemo drugs - reacons it worked very well, however maybe a different type of damage.

Things that will give you Tinnitus without you even knowing it are fans, AC units etc - basically anything thats runnings at a constant frequency even though the amplitude isnt high will also damage your hearing.
Engines for eg wear your ears out, loud noises like guns hammer them - 2 slightly different damages.

----------


## sakokid

i am off for an acc hearing test tomorrow. i have very bad ringing in right ear and also i find it hard to hear sometimes wot direction the sounds are comming from. this is a result from a work place accident. it is bloody pain because up until a few months ago my hearing was fine.. could hear a deer fart at fifty meters. it seems that i am stuck with this crap ringing and poor hearing now. test tomorrow is for a hearing aid. arse.. i going to look like an old poppa!!

----------


## Dougie

sako kid, sounds like you are in the same sort of position as me! How old are you bud, if you don't mind me asking? Btw you won't look like an old pop if you need an aid, seriously some of the new ones are so tiny you can't even tell!

I have had throbbing in my right ear (one with the damage) and ringing. Maybe I should do the old free assessment thing!

----------


## veitnamcam

> I wear earmuffs over 80hrs a week while at work in 145+db
> Tinnitus, yes - very much so, however hearing tests come back at 95% as its not a major frequency.
> At a pub, some peoples voices I cant understand at all - and I dont mean when Phils pissed and slurring 
> Sounds like they are under water.
> What I do find, is those that work in the same environment, I can hear clearly as their speech/tone avoids the tones that are an issue also.
> 
> Your brain can turn your ears off so to speak, when you're wearing muffs all the time, your ears arnt needed and your mind will ignore them - takes a week to come back properly when I get home.
> 
> There is a herbal brew from Europe which works and Ginseng apparently helps.
> ...


+1 Iv been in a noisy environment all my working life (very simmilar to yours for a lot of it spanners) plus messing with explosives as a kid(what else do you do on a farm) motorcross bikes, v8s with straight exhausts, at least ten years of extreme party boy and 20k plus of sounds in a small flat.
My hearing tests as good for my age. 
I cant hear a fuckin word with any sort of background noise. The pub, the kids the tv etc I need to see lips moving.
A couple of days of quiet(IE bush) its like someone turned on a switch and I can hear again. Like hearing the click of a deers ankles as it gets up out of its bed.(how many of you have heard that and recognized it?)

"and even tonight not even hearing something my partner has heard quite clearly."

My partner calls that selective hearing. The reality is after 10 hours of noise and coming home to more noise unless there is eye contact its automatically shut out.

----------


## sakokid

bit older that u dougie.. u should get it checked out. i have seen the hearing aids and u are quite right they are tiny. tiny in size but huge in price. about 6000.00 so i am told. lucky for me it will be acc funded. unlucky that i need one tho.  in a room full of people i find it very hard to talk to people because i am unable to hear wot the hell they are saying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Vapour

I have constant ringing in my left ear and a loss of range - i.e. when I check a reload and shake it I can hear it rattle in my right ear but not my left

I kinda refuse to shoot without a suppressor on anymore (can't afford it to get any worse) and also started using electronic ear muffs for ducking shooting a long time ago

----------


## Dougie

I need to get me a pair of those awesome Terminator muffs eh *KiwiGreg*  :Grin:

----------


## Meathunta

> i am off for an acc hearing test tomorrow. i have very bad ringing in right ear and also i find it hard to hear sometimes wot direction the sounds are comming from. this is a result from a work place accident. it is bloody pain because up until a few months ago my hearing was fine.. could hear a deer fart at fifty meters. it seems that i am stuck with this crap ringing and poor hearing now. test tomorrow is for a hearing aid. arse.. i going to look like an old poppa!!


Don't worry about what you look like - do it! (Chances are that no-one will notice anyway - most people are very supportive) 
Getting hearing aids was a revelation for me. There are so many sounds I just didn't know about. Some are just neat (hearing the birds in the morning), others allow you to function socially in ways that are pretty much impossible when you're lip reading.

Good luck for tomorrow  :Thumbsup:

----------


## DAF

+ 1 here, I've put up with tinnitus for years thanks to years working on heavy machinery and alike. It was so bad at one time I ended up having an MRI looking for an acoustic neuroma.
I found things have improved since I got out of the industry but I still struggle in pub situations to understand what some people are saying (and my partner although that could be selective hearing  :Wink:  )
I have read there are new treatments that hope to restore the cilia back to their upright positions and reverse the condition such as low level laser therapy and sound therapy.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I need to get me a pair of those awesome Terminator muffs eh *KiwiGreg*


They are good aye Dougie(especially if its cold :Wink: ) you can turn em up to hear more than normal and still have hearing protection.
Still cant see me wearing them in the bush tho.

----------


## R93

I have tinitus in my left ear. When trying to sleep it sounds like cicadas and crickets having a party. Way too many explosions and gunshots. However it got real bad recently when I fired my braked rifle with my muffs on top of my head.
What are thes terminator muffs and how much?

----------


## gadgetman

I've always had very sensitive hearing (ask my sister-in-law  :Zomg: ) so have always taken good care of it and there has always been a supply of ear muffs/plugs around as I've always made sure I had them on hand. I can't hear in pubs and the likes either as the whole system gets overloaded. When things are quiet I come into my own. Also a bit like a dog; I can always hear the boss's van coming. Pretty much all of my rifles (rimfire and centrefire) are suppressed and I still tend to wear electronic ear muffs too. 

Really wanted to protect my hearing to hear the kids (that I'm way too young for being only 21 and a bit), with that all important bit where they say "dad" well before they say "mum". I have ear muffs for all the kids too for when working around machinery when visiting the farm. Though I do have one little loud luxury that I've allowed myself to indulge in on a couple of occasions; I just love the scurl of the pipes.

----------


## sakokid

thanks meathunta

----------


## Rushy

> I just love the scurl of the pipes.


Och GM you are a strangler of cats.  My old lady danced over swords in her younger years.

----------


## Dougie

> What are thes terminator muffs and how much?


These muffs are the bees knees, you'll never want to go back once you get some!!

Basically they are reactive (think: cool reactive welding helmets) where they only block the loud sounds. Like VC said you can turn them up too so that the base level you can hear is louder. Great for whispering to each other or whatever, it amplifies the quiter sounds. Then/if Greg pops one off with his bloody canon, you're ears all all lovely jubley as the muffs kick in and block the loud noise.

They are a nice comfy fit too and keep the listeners warm  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gadgetman

> Och GM you are a strangler of cats.  My old lady danced over swords in her younger years.


I don't strangle them personally as I have the musical ability of a pile of compost but I do like to listen. Have worked with a lot of workshop equipment and always take good care and of resent have brought that to this new to me shooting thing.

----------


## zimmer

I have substantial loss of hearing in both ears with my left ear being the worst.  Dougie - you mention your right ear?  The specialists I have been to (3 of) have all identified my left ear loss due to shooting and in particular from being a right handed shooter.  Apparently if you shoot right handed you expose your left ear to damage more than the right and vicky vica.  The rest of my total hearing loss was due to being treated for 12 weeks with a powerful anti-biotic to cure a spinal infection.  ACC would not come to the party with this one.  They used the good old de-generative/aging knock back.  I contested my case and took it a independent review and still lost.  The whole process took 2 years.  Everything you read about ACC shit is absolutely true. Biggest issue for me was I had no recent historical data.  Last hearing test was 20 years ago.  So, use your muffs (I have high quality electronic muffs).  Have your hearing tested and keep the results then if you have some rapid loss for non aging reasons you can fight ACC.  Re the ringing which a lot of us have - there is nothing that can be done for that.  The main thing is to ignore it - not always that easy - because if you start to listen to it, it will drive you mad.   :OSMILEY:  The use of suppressors must be one of the greatest things to come along in recent times.

----------


## Dougie

Zimmer, did you choose your Avatar or were you given it?

As for the right ear thing - I did a lot of work in the butts and at the ammo point, seems my right ear has suffered for that. And it's been entirely my fault for not wearing hearing protection! The ringing and throbbing comes usually when it is quiet and I am resting, ie just before going to sleep.

ACC are c*nts and even worse for me, the army has some little stamp of approval to say that they can deal with their own ACC stuff so double c*nts for me!!!!!! I feel your pain brother.

----------


## DAF

Hey dougie, With the trying to go to sleep ringing, I found having music playing in the background a big help in masking it :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dougie

> Hey dougie, With the trying to go to sleep ringing, I found having music playing in the background a big help in masking it


Thanks  :Have A Nice Day:  I reckon I need my beauty sleep more than ever lately, my shoulder keeps me up too (getting better now though).

----------


## hunter308

I have a bit of hearing damage from when I spent part of my younger years in the 6th hauraki battalion pipe band from the noise of the bag pipes (can't stand the noise of those fucking things anymore) and through driving cabless tractors and working in cowsheds with noisy vacuum pumps coupled with shooting firearms with no ear muffs so I think I will definitely be going with a suppressor on my next rifle or get those sound sensitive earplugs.

----------


## R93

> These muffs are the bees knees, you'll never want to go back once you get some!!
> 
> Basically they are reactive (think: cool reactive welding helmets) where they only block the loud sounds. Like VC said you can turn them up too so that the base level you can hear is louder. Great for whispering to each other or whatever, it amplifies the quiter sounds. Then/if Greg pops one off with his bloody canon, you're ears all all lovely jubley as the muffs kick in and block the loud noise.
> 
> They are a nice comfy fit too and keep the listeners warm


Got a pic Dougie? I was just curious on the brand and how much. I have a set of electronic muffs but they are bulky and shit to be frank. Does Greg sell them? I am keen on a better set.

----------


## DAF

> Thanks  I reckon I need my beauty sleep more than ever lately, my shoulder keeps me up too (getting better now though).


Geez Dougie, sound like ya starting to falling apart there, has your warrantee run out :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## veitnamcam

Yep defiantly some white noise helps with the sleeping. I find a fan on low good. Especially in summer;-)

----------


## Bryan

I have Tinitus in my right ear, but not from shooting but rather not equalising properly while diving a few years back. My ear just never stopped ringing. It got real bad at one point soon after the actual 'incident' when I was cutting up rings with the chainsaw that I lost my equalibrium (internal balance) became very nauseous and damn near passed out. Luckily I was onto it enough to shut the machine of smart quick as it could of got messy.  :Wtfsmilie: 

Long story short and 4 specialists later I have perminent partial hearing loss (in the higher frequencies) and a constant dial tone in my ear. I have the same issue in crouds and bars where I cannot hear a damn thing especially with the fairer sex (I think due to the higher frequency they speak in, or a developed skill of selective hearing  :Grin: ).

I have learned to live with it and don't really notice it most of the time, but sometimes it agrivates me like when I am listening to the car radio, etc.

The frustrating thing is there really is not way to fix it that I have come across and all the specialist ever say is don't go diving any more...like hell thats gonna happen  :Grin:

----------


## Dougie

> Geez Dougie, sound like ya starting to falling apart there, has your warrantee run out


I just hope the other half doesn't decide to upgrade to a younger model!!

Er Dave not sure, KiwiGreg - got some pics? I love those muffs! They were around $100 from memory??? GREG!!! WE WANT YOUR MUFF....S

----------


## Rushy

> I just hope the other half doesn't decide to upgrade to a younger model!!


Dougie it would be pretty difficult to upgrade to a younger model than you without running the risk of transgressing the law.

----------


## gadgetman

Try these

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...nterested-547/

----------


## veitnamcam

There is a pic of some dork wearing some way back in the thar trip thread and i think also Dougi e s first kills thread

----------


## Gapped axe

Ok here's the real deal. I have 45% hearing in both ears, always have had it, same as my Brother same as Mum, who I guess we both inherited it from. It's called reflective hearing and is genitic. Luckily both of my kids have normal hearing. Mum and the Bro wear hearing aids all the time, me only when I can be bothered as I like my quite world. Hearing aids are a pain in the butt at pubs, parties etc as in my case the brain can not block out background noise as it has never heard it before. Many years ago I got tinitus and then I would get vertigo a few minutes later. My Doctor banned me from Diving yeah rite, I was working commercialy part time, banned me from Driving (Dick head) and from working on heights (Craftman Plumber as well ). I did a job for the police, a body retrival and the Doc got to hear about it. So he sent me to two differnet so call ear,nose throat specialist, Quacks more like it and with the same prognosis. My dive Boss told me of and Old Chap who had a practice in Remuera and suggested I see him.  Are you still following me. Hear (PUN intended) is the real deal. MOST TINITUS CAN BE CURED. Bullshit I hear you say. Well $700 later he cured me. No Drugs no more restrictions, no more cotezone injections and no more vertigo and tinitus. What is also unbelievable is that I have shown others what the doc did for me and have had good results for most. If I now start to get tinitus I do a simple exercise and it is gone instant and I wont see it again for oh may be a year or so. Sadly I was one of his last patients as Noel has passed away, and obviously the new guys on the block haven't learnt from him. I dumped my Dive Doctor and scored a new one. When the new Doc read my notes he had nothing but good things to say about Noel and the library above his head contained a number of books written by him for diving medical related problems. My Uncle came down for the opening of trout fishing and told me of this dizziness and ringing in his ears he was having issues with. 2 weeks later, he rang and told me of having heaps of improvment. Noel Roydhouse was the Doctor and if googled maybe you can find help there or tell your specialists to look it up. If you where in my neck of the woods I would show and tell. Other symtons are grinding teeth when asleep and a clicky jaw. Whew

----------


## veitnamcam

Describe said exercize please gapped axe

----------


## sakokid

that sounds intresting i maybe keen. went to the hearing doc today told me what i already know. i smashed the little bones in my inner ear, after landing next to the road in a screaming heap. two options..an operation that prob wont work, and has the potential to make matters worse, or a tiny little hearing aid. i choose the latter.

----------


## Gapped axe

I just googled Noel and found that he was a past president of the hearing Association from 1985 1988. I won't write about the exercize's as others may try and label me or try sue me for doing something that I'm not qualified to do, happy to talk 1 on1 about it as there is then no paper trail. I bet this page gets some hits. By the way Anybody google Noel Roydhouse

----------


## sakokid

yip i did smart man is noel. i shall read up. thanks :Thumbsup:  gapped axe... nice name by the way.

----------


## Dougie

> yip i did smart man is noel. i shall read up. thanks *gapped axe... nice name by the way*.


For some reason I always think of "the old axe wound" whenever I see his name. I must just be a dirty bastard. I have no idea what Gapped Axe is supposed to mean!

----------


## R93

> For some reason I always think of "the old axe wound" whenever I see his name. I must just be a dirty bastard. I have no idea what Gapped Axe is supposed to mean!


You sicko!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## Dougie

> You sicko!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!


Well tell me what the real meaning is!

----------


## R93

> Well tell me what the real meaning is!


Just yankin your chain. I think of the same thing as you. Ha Ha



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## distant stalker

> Just yankin your chain. I think of the same thing as you. Ha Ha
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!


Glad to hear others had the same thinking lol. 
I have people drone at me all day. Find my ears switch off pretty quickly these days.....lol

----------


## Gapped axe

Scribe and Rushy have it sussed, it is a very old Kiwi term for basicly when things go wrong. ya bunch of
 sick puppies

----------


## Gapped axe

Read the thread Dustoff for Winnie peters, and all will be revealed. Who's got the book anyway??

----------


## DAF

> Read the thread Dustoff for Winnie peters, and all will be revealed. Who's got the book anyway??


I have it currently, trying to pass it on, Damn good read

----------


## Gapped axe

I'm keen for the book, will PM you. Sping Fair at Lake Tarawera this Sunday if any of you guys are in the area., All of our proceeds go to local Community organisations. Working flat out trying to get my art stall ready. Lookout for the Copper Sculptures and Knives, That's where Gapped Axe hangs out Haha

----------


## DAF

I'll send the book today  :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Righto. Do not wanna cause days on the phone for old Gapped Axe but I rang him just over a week ago. It was good talking to him and I appreciate his time. I reckon the intensity of my tinitus has halved!!!! It is friggin awesome and I have been sleeping better. 

Cheers Mate.

----------


## Rushy

oK R93 what I'd GA do for you.  Is he some kind of voodoo witch doctor?

----------


## R93

No, not at all but he did ask that I not pass on what he told me. If you have a tinitus problem he is well worth contacting via pm.
I am stoked with the results so far.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## tiroatedson

Well , my hearing loss is not curable, 50% loss across all ranges from birth, don't wear aids either as i work outdoors and wind noise just makes them go staticky which sux so i just make do. if i can't hear you i just have to get closer. I always tell my prospective employers at interveiws as i have had some funny looks when i have being employed and they realise i can't hear properly :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

I shot the .300WSM and the brake was almost point right at my ear and I forgot the plugs and took the shot and I was hearing ringing for 11 hours before it came right, Never make that mistake again.

----------


## Wirehunt

> These muffs are the bees knees, you'll never want to go back once you get some!!
> 
> Basically they are reactive (think: cool reactive welding helmets)


Only one problem here Dougie, those helmets are only for the flashy types/them that don't know as they are pieces of shit.

----------


## Wirehunt

I should add, yes I've owned and tried a few.

----------


## sako75

Coming up to 11yrs of wedded bliss and just starting to develop selective hearing  :Sad:

----------


## Wirehunt

> Coming up to 11yrs of *wedded bliss* and just starting to develop selective hearing


I don't understand these two words together.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> I don't understand these two words together.


Its a paradox, and much  easier to handle when logic is excluded.

----------


## Rushy

> I don't understand these two words together.


It is a grammatical syntax error Wirehunt.

----------


## zimmer

I have always loved the word _oxymoron_.  You can use it on so many occasions.

----------


## Rushy

> For some reason I always think of "the old axe wound" whenever I see his name. I must just be a dirty bastard. I have no idea what Gapped Axe is supposed to mean!


Dougie, message sent to me by a fan of yours for your attention - Back a few years when men were men and God help us even boys grew hairs out of there ass that would ‘gap an axe’

----------


## Ryan

From what I understand (and I am no expert, merely recalling high school biology) the hair cells within one's inner ear which convert air vibrations into sound will deteriorate with age regardless. Overstimulating them by continued <insert exposure to loud activity here> will only hasten their demise. 

Basically once you're past the age of about 10, these hairs begin to "die". If one looks under a microscope and compares the inner ear of say... a young child compared to a septuagenarian, the child's ear has hairs in abundance whereas the older person's ear, looks like a barren forest.

----------


## steven

So I see 2 perfect solutions here, a) get a left hand drive car, or b) let the wife drive, and get a cig lighter powered portable beer chiller.

 :Grin:

----------


## Scouser

> I have always loved the word _oxymoron_.  You can use it on so many occasions.


Or 'foxymoron', a good looking blond.......

----------


## Maca49

> Dougie, I have had Tinitus a.k.a. "gunner ear" (the high frequency ringing in your ears) for at least the last three decades and have learned to ignore it even though it is there continuously. I attribute it entirely to noise exposure while in the army (rifles, machine guns, howitzers, thunder flashes, grenades, etc).  Interestingly, I had a hearing test just 4 months ago and apart from the Tinitus my hearing is in the normal range.
> 
> The bugger about that is now my missus knows that I am able to hear OK, she just accuses me of being an ignorant bastard.  I don't know about your time in the green machine but ear plugs/muffs were not provided when I was in.


Rushy your the bastard ringing me? I"ll never hear silence again, well maybe when Im dead!

----------


## Maca49

> I don't understand these two words together.


I've had 40 years of it this year,I must be lucky cause those two words still work for me!

----------


## Rushy

[QUOTE=Maca49;84274]Rushy your the bastard ringing me?QUOTE]

I wish you would pick up the phone in that case Maca.  It would stop the ringing for the both of us.

----------


## Maca49

[QUOTE=Rushy;84310]


> Rushy your the bastard ringing me?QUOTE]
> 
> I wish you would pick up the phone in that case Maca.  It would stop the ringing for the both of us.


Ill ring you tonite listen for the call, mine are ringing their farking ears off at present I was built without an answer button must be android?!

----------


## Rushy

[QUOTE=Maca49;84323]


> Ill ring you tonite listen for the call, mine are ringing their farking ears off at present I was built without an answer button must be android?!


Mine ring all the time.  I have taught myself to just ignore it so most of the time I am not conscious of it.  It is an arsehole at this time of the year with the Cicada's chirping as that is exactly what my tinitus sounds like.

----------


## Gapped axe

Welcomed to give me ring Rushy, I may or may not be able to help

----------


## Toby

I shot the 300wsm without the ear muffs once and it had me hearing ringing for a lonnnnngggg time. was complete mute for a couple mins. (has brake) anyway I had my hearing test the other day as usual with chemo as it can effect hearing and mine normally looks like this.




But I knew in my left ear it wasn't going to be good( thats the ear that copped it all) It now looks like this





Always wear ya muffs!!!

----------


## veitnamcam

As I understand it there is basically two typs of damage, constant noise ie grinder machinery concert, which your ears can protect themselves from for about an hour then damage is slowly but surly occurring.
and the other, sudden noise which your ears cannot protect themselves from, explosions sledge hammers etc.

It never ceases to amaze me how much my hearing improves if I can get away from it all,same for my sense of smell.
Sensory overload living in disturbia.

----------


## Rushy

> Welcomed to give me ring Rushy, I may or may not be able to help


I appreciate that.  I will PM for your phone number

----------


## Maca49

> As I understand it there is basically two typs of damage, constant noise ie grinder machinery concert, which your ears can protect themselves from for about an hour then damage is slowly but surly occurring.
> and the other, sudden noise which your ears cannot protect themselves from, explosions sledge hammers etc.
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me how much my hearing improves if I can get away from it all,same for my sense of smell.
> Sensory overload living in disturbia.


Those bloody rock bands and shooting, and working as an engineer, what chance did I have?

----------


## Maca49

> I shot the 300wsm without the ear muffs once and it had me hearing ringing for a lonnnnngggg time. was complete mute for a couple mins. (has brake) anyway I had my hearing test the other day as usual with chemo as it can effect hearing and mine normally looks like this.
> 
> Attachment 7104
> 
> 
> But I knew in my left ear it wasn't going to be good( thats the ear that copped it all) It now looks like this
> 
> 
> Attachment 7105
> ...


Toby you left ear looks like mine, First time I had my ears tested 20 odd years ago the guy came out and asked what type of shotgun I owned!

----------

